# Anaesthetic Semi-consciousness



## py3ak (Sep 17, 2008)

Evidently recovering from a general anaesthetic not only takes some time, but also leads to very, mmm, unusual connections being made.

So it just transpired that Pergamum offered to do a Vulcan mind-meld with Mr. Winzer so we could figure out what he was talking about. I think that only a powerful anaesthetic could have made me cast Pergamum as Mr. Spock.

My apologies to the victims of my drug-induced mental derangement.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 17, 2008)

Is it my pointy ears?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 17, 2008)

I think it's your rationalistic eschewal of all emotion.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 17, 2008)

My question is, did it work?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess it will be left to future dialogue between Armourbearer and Pergamum to manifest that!


----------



## turmeric (Sep 17, 2008)

"...the most racking pangs succeeded: a grinding in the bones, deadly nausea, and a horror of the spirit that cannot be exceeded at the hour of birth or death. Then these agonies began swiftly to subside, and I came to myself as is out of a great sickness. There was something strange in my sensations, something indescribably new and, from its very novelty, incredibly sweet. I felt younger, lighter, happiier in body; within I was conscious of a heady recklessness, a current of disordered sensual images running like a millrace in my fancy..." 

Yep, Ruben, better call the doctor; something _very _strange indeed could be going on...


----------



## py3ak (Sep 17, 2008)

Meg, what is that from? It sounds vaguely familiar but I can't place it. I thought getting high was supposed to come with some euphoria, but that's been rather notably absent. Of course, that could be due to reading Carl F. H. Henry's autobiography.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 17, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Meg, what is that from? It sounds vaguely familiar but I can't place it. I thought getting high was supposed to come with some euphoria, but that's been rather notably absent. Of course, that could be due to reading Carl F. H. Henry's autobiography.


 
*It's from _Dr. Jeckyl and Mr. Hyde_.
* It all depends on what you get high on.
* Don't you young people know how to trip? _Carl F.H. Henry!_ Go watch Fantasia or put on the Beatles! Good grief! What is this world coming to?


----------



## Poimen (Sep 17, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Evidently recovering from a general anaesthetic not only takes some time, but also leads to very, mmm, unusual connections being made.
> 
> So it just transpired that Pergamum offered to do a Vulcan mind-meld with Mr. Winzer so we could figure out what he was talking about. I think that only a powerful anaesthetic could have made me cast Pergamum as Mr. Spock.
> 
> My apologies to the victims of my drug-induced mental derangement.



Two questions: so anaesthetic gives you mind control powers? And where do I get some?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll remember your pointers for next time, Meg. I was reading _The Life and Death of Mr. Badman_ before the surgery. Does that qualify as good trip material?

Daniel, short of submitting to a surgery, which I don't recommend, I suppose the shortest route is to buy a ski mask and walk into a local hospital waving an Uzi and demanding anaesthesia. Let me know how that works out.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 17, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I think it's your rationalistic eschewal of all emotion.



My rationalistic eschewal of all emotion? I'm a cold fish? Me? Oh dear.....


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 17, 2008)

I had a malaria hallucination that was pretty wild one time: all paisley type swirls and red and bright orange exploding flowers and then the colors began to swirl like around a big toilet bowl and came together...... I never hallucinated before and this was quite a weird expereince to be conscious but have your mind deceive you...


----------



## turmeric (Sep 18, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> I had a malaria hallucination that was pretty wild one time: all paisley type swirls and red and bright orange exploding flowers and then the colors began to swirl like around a big toilet bowl and came together...... I never hallucinated before and this was quite a weird expereince to be conscious but have your mind deceive you...


 
Wow! Even I gotta respect that one! 
_The Life and Death of Mr. Badman_ sounds interesting, anyway. Is it by Bunyan?


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 18, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Evidently recovering from a general anaesthetic not only takes some time, but also leads to very, mmm, unusual connections being made.
> 
> So it just transpired that Pergamum offered to do a Vulcan mind-meld with Mr. Winzer so we could figure out what he was talking about. I think that only a powerful anaesthetic could have made me cast Pergamum as Mr. Spock.
> 
> My apologies to the victims of my drug-induced mental derangement.



Did it look something like this?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, Pergamum, I have long been concerned that your undemonstrative nature means you have a wealth of head knowledge which has not penetrated to your heart --or that you have no heart at all. It is difficult to say which. Kudos on the hallucination, though. That sounds pretty classic. Do you think if people realized that malaria and marijuana had the same effects, that people would invest in mosquito breeding farms? It's not illegal to have malaria after all....

Yes, it's by Bunyan. I only got through from the author to the reader before two people asked me the same sets of questions in short succession.

Chris, that's pretty close. Just imagine Spock in a hawaiian shirt and that's what Pergamum looked like.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 18, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> I had a malaria hallucination that was pretty wild one time: all paisley type swirls and red and bright orange exploding flowers and then the colors began to swirl like around a big toilet bowl and came together...... I never hallucinated before and this was quite a weird expereince to be conscious but have your mind deceive you...



Me too, back in the 80s. A strange shivery trip.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 18, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Yes, Pergamum, I have long been concerned that your undemonstrative nature means you have a wealth of head knowledge which has not penetrated to your heart --or that you have no heart at all. It is difficult to say which. Kudos on the hallucination, though. That sounds pretty classic. Do you think if people realized that malaria and marijuana had the same effects, that people would invest in mosquito breeding farms? It's not illegal to have malaria after all...


 
Hey man, know where to get any good "skeeter"?



> Yes, it's by Bunyan. I only got through from the author to the reader before two people asked me the same sets of questions in short succession.


 
I'll have to read that sometime.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 18, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> I had a malaria hallucination that was pretty wild one time: all paisley type swirls and red and bright orange exploding flowers and then the colors began to swirl like around a big toilet bowl and came together...... I never hallucinated before and this was quite a weird expereince to be conscious but have your mind deceive you...



Dude, hook a brother up. I need something good to watch Pink Floyd's The Wall.

[video=youtube;djTU80l0ZE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djTU80l0ZE4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djTU80l0ZE4[/video]


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 18, 2008)

HA!

*
Got any good skeeter!*


There is no good skeeter. My almost-4 year old son just told me last week that when Jesus comes back he is going to kill all the bad guys (the ones he doesn't turn into good guys before they die) and then kill all the skeeters to and throw them into hell.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 18, 2008)

Man, I feel cheated. All I ever saw were breathing walls, trees, skies, and the ground. I didn't have any swirling or blistering colors flying out of flower shapes. Although I have felt like I was in a space ship while riding down the road in Alabama after ingesting some mushrooms, and smoking some weird cigarette with a Munsee Indian. Boy, am I glad I was delivered from that fearful end.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 18, 2008)

Pergamum, your boy has the right idea.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 18, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Pergamum, your boy has the right idea.



He also asked if skeeters and bugs were on Noah's ark. Those wheels are really turning....


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 18, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Evidently recovering from a general anaesthetic not only takes some time, but also leads to very, mmm, unusual connections being made.
> ...






Spock in the picture is actually preaching the Word! 

Or maybe doing a divine healing (by the posture and placement of the hands in Benny Hinn-style)


[video=youtube;tEfNyL4JFTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEfNyL4JFTY[/video]


Klingon Bible







Spock is just preaching the Gospel to every creature....



. I guess Klingon's might fit into the category of an "unreached people group"...if they count as people...





PSALM 8

8:0 vaD the pIn Musician; Daq an instrument
vo' Gath. A bom Sum David.
8:0 
8:1 | joH'a', maj joH, chay' majestic
ghaH lIj pong Daq Hoch the tera',
8:1 'Iv ghajtaH cher lIj batlh Dung
the chal!
8:2 | vo' the wuSDu' vo' ghupu' je
infants SoH ghaj established HoS,
8:2 because vo' lIj jaghpu', vetlh
SoH might tammoH the jagh je the
avenger.
8:3 | ghorgh jIH qel lIj chal, the
vum vo' lIj nItlhDu',
8:3 the maS je the Hovmey, nuq SoH
ghaj ordained;
8:4 | nuq ghaH loD, vetlh SoH think
vo' ghaH?
8:4 nuq ghaH the puqloD vo' loD, 
vetlh SoH care vaD ghaH?
8:5 | vaD SoH ghaj chenmoHta' ghaH
a mach lower than joH'a', { Note: Hebrew:
Elohim. The mu' Elohim, used naDev,
usually means “ joH'a',” 'ach laH
je
8:5 mean “ Qunpu',” “ joHHom,” joq “ Duy''a'pu'.” } 
8:5 je crowned ghaH tlhej batlh je
quv.
8:6 | SoH chenmoH ghaH ruler Dung the
vum vo' lIj ghopDu'.
8:6 SoH ghaj lan Hoch Dochmey bIng
Daj qamDu':
8:7 | Hoch Suy' je cattle,
8:7 HIja', je the Ha'DIbaH vo' the
yotlh,
8:8 | The toQmey vo' the sky, the fish
vo' the bIQ'a',
8:8 je whatever passes vegh the Hemey
vo' the seas.
8:9 | joH'a', maj joH,
8:9 chay' majestic ghaH lIj pong Daq
Hoch the tera'!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




MAY *ALL *THE PEOPLES PRAISE YOU! THE POSTMILLENIAL HOPE JUST GOT BIGGER!


----------



## turmeric (Sep 18, 2008)

Or more cosmic!


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 18, 2008)

To the ends of the earth - and then to sapce - and beyond!


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 18, 2008)

Although I guess the atonement might not cover Klingon huh?

Christ took human flesh to die as a fit representative for the human race. He didn't take on Klingon form - so I guess they are all reprobates.


----------

